# Anyone else's puppy have a coat like this?



## Mochamonkeysmom (4 mo ago)

Mocha is just hitting 4 mos; I've had her only 2 months. She was then a very tan and cream straight haired fluffy chocolate puppy (lot of adjectives, right? ). Last month I noticed that where her tail sits on her back, it looked like she was getting a bald spot. Since her tail is usually going 100mph, I thought her tail might be causing the spot by breaking the hair. Spot wasn't bald, it was actually curly hair that looked dark gray up close. 
Today, the hair that is there is longer as well as around her neck where the hair is broken from collar. Hair in both places and the length of her back looks gray/silver curly near the skin and gets a little more relaxed further out. I thought the color change might happen but only during her blowout. Her hair does seem a little less full but isn't 4 months too young for that?
Her head hair is growing well and there is not, so far, any change in texture or color. 
Everyone posts such beautiful pics of their darling Havs... just wondering if anyone else






















has had one that temporarily looks a little strange lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Blowing puppy coat can happen at very individual times, and over long periods of time, though you are right, 4 months old is quite young. It also looks like the hair on her front legs is fairly sparse. Does the skin underneath in these places look healthy? Is she itching? If the skin looks healthy, and se is not itching, I wouldn't worry about it, and just assume she is on the early side of blowing coat. I would ALSO watch her for going into heat early as a result of early development! (and yes, it is COMPLETELY normal for them to blow coat in some parts of the body before others!)

If the skin does not look normal, or if there is ANY increased itching, I would take her to the vet FAST to have her checked for scabies or other parasites and treated if necessary.


----------



## Mochamonkeysmom (4 mo ago)

She's spayed so I don't think heat is the issue. Despite being less full, her skin appears fine and she isn't itching or scratching. She's at the vet often enough that I'm not concerned that it's a health issue. 
I was just wondering how common it might be for a 4 month old to change color and texture or to blow coat.
Thank you so much for your expertise. I do appreciate that you took the time to answer🙂


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mochamonkeysmom said:


> She's spayed so I don't think heat is the issue. Despite being less full, her skin appears fine and she isn't itching or scratching. She's at the vet often enough that I'm not concerned that it's a health issue.
> I was just wondering how common it might be for a 4 month old to change color and texture or to blow coat.
> Thank you so much for your expertise. I do appreciate that you took the time to answer🙂


She is already spayed at 4 months? That alone might have something to do with early coat change. But good to know that her skin is in good shape!


----------



## Mochamonkeysmom (4 mo ago)

krandall said:


> She is already spayed at 4 months? That alone might have something to do with early coat change. But good to know that her skin is in good shape!





krandall said:


> She is already spayed at 4 months? That alone might have something to do with early coat change. But good to know that her skin is in good shape!





krandall said:


> She is already spayed at 4 months? That alone might have something to do with early coat change. But good to know that her skin is in good shape!


Mocha is a rescue dog from county pound. No animal leaves there with working reproductives. I would agree wholeheartedly that 2 lbs is too small for spaying, but I understand why they do it. Altho she was listed as having been rescued from backyard Havanese breeder, there's no proof that a mix didn't happen. So... there's that...
But never crossed my mind that spaying could change a coat! Well, of course, hormones! I'll be checking into that. Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mochamonkeysmom said:


> Mocha is a rescue dog from county pound. No animal leaves there with working reproductives. I would agree wholeheartedly that 2 lbs is too small for spaying, but I understand why they do it. Altho she was listed as having been rescued from backyard Havanese breeder, there's no proof that a mix didn't happen. So... there's that...
> But never crossed my mind that spaying could change a coat! Well, of course, hormones! I'll be checking into that. Thank you!


Ah! OK! That’s understandable, then, and although it makes me cringe, it’s completely out of your control. So there are two things here then. It COULD be hormonal from the early spay, or it COULD be that she just doesn’t have a great coat, coming from a BYB. The hair on her front legs looks fairly sparse too. But she’s a cutie, and you can deal with whatever her adult coat looks like later. That’s really more important in the long run anyway, and if she doesn’t have a wonderful coat… most pet people keep their Havanese in puppy cuts anyway!


----------



## Mochamonkeysmom (4 mo ago)

She was full and fairly long everywhere 2 months ago. I like to think she is just growing faster than her coat. I had never heard of Havanese until I saw her listing. I don't care how she looks as long as she is healthy. I am so new to this breed, I'm happy to learn what I can.


----------



## Mochamonkeysmom (4 mo ago)

PS. Actually I do care how she looks, lol. She is brushed every day and bathed every week. She has more and pricier grooming products than I buy for myself. 
I meant that I don't care what nature gave her. But....y'all knew that....😉😁


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Mocha is darling! You can see she is loved very much! 🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mochamonkeysmom said:


> PS. Actually I do care how she looks, lol. She is brushed every day and bathed every week. She has more and pricier grooming products than I buy for myself.
> I meant that I don't care what nature gave her. But....y'all knew that....😉😁


I know exactly what you mean!!! And I can tell you that even very well bred Havanese girls from very good families can have (ehem) “coat challanges”! Panda’s sire is a a nationally ranked Havanese, and westminster placed dog, and she is a conformation champion. But she had a light coat before she was spayed, and after she was spayed… there isn’t a lot left!

The good news is that she is a breeze to groom… no mats on this one! The bad news is that I had HOPED that I could show her as a veteran, but not with this coat! LOL!









Here’s what she looked like when she was showing, and she STILL usually had the lightest coat in the ring!









We love them just the way they are!!! 💕


----------



## Mochamonkeysmom (4 mo ago)

krandall said:


> I know exactly what you mean!!! And I can tell you that even very well bred Havanese girls from very good families can have (ehem) “coat challanges”! Panda’s sire is a a nationally ranked Havanese, and westminster placed dog, and she is a conformation champion. But she had a light coat before she was spayed, and after she was spayed… there isn’t a lot left!
> 
> The good news is that she is a breeze to groom… no mats on this one! The bad news is that I had HOPED that I could show her as a veteran, but not with this coat! LOL!
> View attachment 179003
> ...


That dog is beautiful! oooooooh, that pretty tail!!! 
I don't think my Mocha has even half of Panda's "after". Mocha is still fluffy, but stick straight cottony; newer growth near skin is odd greige color that looks dark brown sometimes and dark grey at other times. The new growth is also wavy. It's puzzling, but sort of fun to watch how the new growth looks as it comes in. Gee, might have to change her name!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, puppy coats are often very different from their adult coats, and color, ESPECIALLY on chocolates, can change a lot. So you just have to wait and see! 

And thank you! I do love my Panda girl! 💕


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Mocha is adorable and clearly loved very much! You are a great mom for asking questions and keeping her healthy. Maggie’s coat is very, very, thin. She’s like a Black and Tan Maltese with an undercoat 😂. But we all adore our babies regardless!


----------

